
TheDailystock.com – The Daily Short - clamb777
http://www.thedailystock.com/the-daily-short
======
clamb777
hey guys, if any of you are into finance, this is a little experiment I have
been running. I am using a systematic approach for the selection and my theory
is based upon Nassim Talib's thoughts.

I will be adding a new stock trade every M-TH, and reviewing the portfolio on
Fridays. I hope you guys enjoy, and make a ton of money off it!

CL

